# Booking software and forms



## robmonty (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello 
I am looking for information on what software roadhouse theatres are using for bookings and show management. I know there are some commercial packages available; some are modified event and convention centre booking systems. Or, is everyone just using their own version of outlook/excel/access? 
I am not looking for ticket printing software info, but something for back of house use by production managers, show bookers, and technicians.

Thanks

Rob Montgomery 
Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 
Edmonton, Canada


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 18, 2013)

I use Google Apps, specifically Drive and Calendar. Easy to share with others, easy to link an event to supporting documentation, and readily available. The business version has more than enough features and hooks to craft a pretty sophisticated system if one were so inclined to spend the money. It would be nice if they someday extend Google Apps for Nonprofits to Canada.


----------



## cpf (Jul 19, 2013)

Where I am, Conference Services uses a combination of Outlook (to track the bookings themselves) and Excel (to track all the details). I think they have some sort of fancy commercial booking system too, but I've only ever seen the Excel sheet side of it.


----------



## FTKD (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Rob--We are using a program called Caterease currently. It seems to work out ok, though as the name implies, it is geared more toward the catering field. It has a lot of customizable options and modules. We are in the process of trying to get the software to be more widely utilized as our facility has many departments. I have just today started looking for other alternatives and have yet to find anything more useful, especially where the production side is concerned. If you find something, I hope you will post it back to this thread.


----------

